# The Tree in Sunset



## doris142 (Mar 14, 2013)

Oil on canvas Sunset tree landscape Painting 








Would love your feedback. 
Thanks 
Doris
Artpaintingstudio


----------



## George924 (Oct 8, 2012)

Reminds me of a Dali/Van Gogh collaboration...I particularly lie the sky, goes from a subtle setting into a drastic release of emotions. Love the tree and the colors used...I can see a bit of green sneaking into the sky from some polluted colors but it drives this piece all the more. Great works.


----------



## doris142 (Mar 14, 2013)

George924 said:


> Reminds me of a Dali/Van Gogh collaboration...I particularly lie the sky, goes from a subtle setting into a drastic release of emotions. Love the tree and the colors used...I can see a bit of green sneaking into the sky from some polluted colors but it drives this piece all the more. Great works.


Thanks for really kind comments George. True, though I started with the tree to be the main focus, but there was so much one could say with the background colors.. Glad you liked it ..


----------

